# Do HRC Stays Count Toward Elite Status?



## Sonomamon (May 11, 2021)

And if so, do they count toward Bonvoy or Hyatt?
I recently stayed at the Highlands in Carmel, on an Access package.
They mentioned that the timeshare part of the property was owned by Marriott, and the hotel part by Hyatt.
I did get 25k Hyatt points as part of my package, but does the stay count for anything, as far as elite status is concerned?  

Thank you.


----------



## PerryKing (May 11, 2021)

No !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonomamon (May 11, 2021)

PerryKing said:


> No !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bummer.  Thank you.


----------



## PerryKing (May 11, 2021)

Maybe the actual hotel stay part. Meaning you purchased it through Hyatt Hotels .com I’m guessing. . But not the TS part. And probably not even the stay through the rental of the timeshare through Hyatt hotel web site or reservations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PerryKing (May 11, 2021)

I could be wrong about what you called the Hotel part. But I don’t think so. One reason being there really is no “ Hotel Section “ at Carmel as far as I know. It’s just their way of presenting the way they rent owners unused time share interest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PerryKing (May 11, 2021)

PerryKing said:


> I could be wrong about what you called the Hotel part. But I don’t think so. One reason being there really is no “ Hotel Section “ at Carmel as far as I know. It’s just their way of presenting the way they rent owners unused time share interest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PerryKing (May 11, 2021)

PerryKing said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



And P.S. Marriott actually now owns the HRC. Using the Hyatt name under license from HYATT. I would SAY the person that told you all that either did not know what really was going on, or did not understand it their selves. Unless I don’t know either !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PerryKing (May 11, 2021)

What was the Access package ? What was the benifits of it and who sold it to you ? I bet in the fine print that they will discuss the earning of status and probably exclude it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PerryKing (May 11, 2021)

Also if you had used The Chase Hyatt Hotel credit card for your stay you would have gotten points on your card for what you spent even probably 4X points. ( maybe). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathways (May 11, 2021)

PerryKing said:


> I could be wrong about what you called the Hotel part. But I don’t think so. One reason being there really is no “ Hotel Section “ at Carmel as far as I know. It’s just their way of presenting the way they rent owners unused time share interest.



Highlands Inn  is like a few other HRC locations where they 'share' with a hotel.  All of the 500 series rooms are the Hyatt Hotel. (Owned by Hyatt).  100-400 series rooms are HRC which are 'managed' owned by Marriott VC.

The Hyatt Hotel rooms would give you the normal stay/points with Hyatt (World of Hyatt)

The timeshare would be Marriott but I don't believe they are giving Bonvoy points. I believe they are still giving WOH points.


----------



## Sonomamon (May 11, 2021)

PerryKing said:


> What was the Access package ? What was the benifits of it and who sold it to you ? I bet in the fine print that they will discuss the earning of status and probably exclude it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's one of those packages where you go there on a TS presentation, turn down the purchase, and they offer you another stay, discounted, paid monthly with no interest, and when you return, you get points and the opportunity to buy the same deal you were offered when you originally stayed.
Maybe I will find that package and look through the fine print.  But I was guessing it probably doesn't count.  Got out of the sales pitch pretty easily, telling them I was backed up on vacations because of Covid.  I am.  It does seem that Hyatt's ownership is better than Westin's, which is what I own, but Westin TS stays count towards Bonvoy elite status.


----------



## Sonomamon (May 11, 2021)

PerryKing said:


> Also if you had used The Chase Hyatt Hotel credit card for your stay you would have gotten points on your card for what you spent even probably 4X points. ( maybe).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I actually spent nothing at the hotel.  Restaurant didn't open until my 3rd day.  tried to go for dinner, but they were only open for breakfast and lunch.
Did get 5x points at restaurants and grocery stores, though.  I don't recall the restaurant being anything special anyway.


----------



## Pathways (May 11, 2021)

Pathways said:


> rooms are HRC which are owned by Marriott VC.



I corrected it to say 'managed' by MVC - ownership of course by whoever they are deeded to.


----------



## socaltimeshare (May 11, 2021)

Read here -https://help.hyatt.com/en/hyatt-terms/world-of-hyatt-terms.html#/IIA

You don't get points on ineligible stays, which includes "any night stayed at a Hyatt Residence Club resort pursuant to a Member’s Hyatt Residence Club ownership interest".  When I stayed at Maui on the Access package prior to becoming an owner, I didn't get points for that rate as it is considered an "ineligible, discounted rate".  If you book on the Hyatt website and paid the normal rate to stay at HRC Maui without using the owner discount code, though, it would be an eligible rate.

When you check-in, it is still worth providing your Hyatt # to the front desk.  This is because per the link above, "When staying at a Hyatt Residence Club resort, a Member can earn points for Eligible Incidental Charges incurred at a nearby Hyatt location when charged back to the Member’s guest folio."  For instance, earn points for spend at the nearby Hyatt Residence Maui charged back to my HRC room, even though I was on an ineligible Access stay rate.


----------



## PerryKing (May 11, 2021)

Sonomamon said:


> That's one of those packages where you go there on a TS presentation, turn down the purchase, and they offer you another stay, discounted, paid monthly with no interest, and when you return, you get points and the opportunity to buy the same deal you were offered when you originally stayed.
> Maybe I will find that package and look through the fine print.  But I was guessing it probably doesn't count.  Got out of the sales pitch pretty easily, telling them I was backed up on vacations because of Covid.  I am.  It does seem that Hyatt's ownership is better than Westin's, which is what I own, but Westin TS stays count towards Bonvoy elite status.


Thanks.  If your actual interested in the HRC you need to find a* Deeded *resale somewhere.  There are a  lot of nice properties and good resale  prices out there, even at the Hyatt Main Street Station in Colorado or Puerto Rico etc.    …  

 BUT you should only buy your first *Deeded* HRC week at one where you can or want to use it, and for a  time that works for you. (in case you find no place within the system with availability that you want to trade into).  Once you have this "Home Base " resort , then you can look for deals just to load up on points to exchange into other HRC resorts as you can at  the lowest cost per point possible.  .  And it goes without saying that you DO NOT want to have anything to do with the Hyatt Portfolio Program, ( A Trust based Points system ) .

Bottom line  is that every resort currently in the CLUB is a unique place and they are all very nice.  The web site can be a pain at times,  and finding availability at some of the  resorts can be from easy to almost impossible at certain times.*  In the last 20 years of membership I have managed to stay at every HRC at least once and at others many, many  times. * I bought originally during pre sales at Beaver Creek, Breckenridge  and Coconut Plantation )Bonita Springs FL) - even before they started construction !    Then I bought two resales at Hacienda Del Mar in Puerto Rico  (one of them they paid me to buy it from them ). 

*I'M so glad you escaped from the sale presentation -  But that does not mean you should not still consider buying into the HRC, maybe just one low cost resale) to try it out.*


----------



## travelhacker (May 11, 2021)

PerryKing said:


> Thanks.  If your actual interested in the HRC you need to find a DEED resale somewhere.  There a lot of nice properties and good resale  prices out there, even at the Hyatt Main Street Station in Colorado or Puerto Rico etc.    …   BUT you should only buy your first Deeded HRC week at one where you can or want to use it, and for a  time that works for you. (in case you find no place within the system with availability that you want to trade into).  Once you have this "Home Base " resort , then you can look for deals just to load up on points to exchange into other HRC resorts as you can at  the lowest cost per point possible.  .  And it goes without saying that you DO NOT want to have anything to do with the Hyatt Portfolio Program, ( A Trust based Points system ) .
> 
> Bottom line  is that every resort currently in the CLUB is a unique place and they are all very nice.  The web site can be a pain at times,  and finding availability at tougher resorts can be from easy to almost impossible at certain times.  I have managed to stay at every HRC at least once and others Many times.  I bought originally during pre sales at Beaver Creek, Breckenridge  and Coconut Plantation )Bonita Springs FL) - even before they started construction ! Then I bought two resales at Hacienda Del Mar in Puerto Rico  (one of them they paid me to buy it from them ).
> 
> *I'M so glad you escaped from the sale presentation -  But that does not mean you should not still consider buying into the HRC, maybe just one low cost resale) to try it out.*


I'm curious...When were those properties built?


----------



## PerryKing (May 11, 2021)

Pathways said:


> Highlands Inn  is like a few other HRC locations where they 'share' with a hotel.  All of the 500 series rooms are the Hyatt Hotel. (Owned by Hyatt).  100-400 series rooms are HRC which are 'managed' owned by Marriott VC.
> 
> The Hyatt Hotel rooms would give you the normal stay/points with Hyatt (World of Hyatt)
> 
> The timeshare would be Marriott but I don't believe they are giving Bonvoy points. I believe they are still giving WOH points.


*OK Thanks , I was thinking as I responded that what you stated above might be  possibility  because of a similar situation at the "Residence's at Park Hyatt" in Beaver Creek Colorado .  but I did not know that the  Highlands Inn  was actually set up that way.  What others are you aware of. if any ?   Maybe NorthStar where the club has ver few units under its control.  *


----------



## PerryKing (May 11, 2021)

travelhacker said:


> I'm curious...When were those properties built?


Which ones ?  If you mean the ones I own, they are  all are over 20 years old (Coconut plantation may  be about 18 years or so. )  HMSS was about 2003 from my memory. and thus Hyatt Mountain Lodge Beaver Creek would have been around 1998 or so.


----------



## PerryKing (May 12, 2021)

Pathways said:


> I corrected it to say 'managed' by MVC - ownership of course by whoever they are deeded to.




*MVC  doing Business as Hyatt Residence club etc... as far as the Hyatt side of things now are. *


Pathways said:


> Highlands Inn  is like a few other HRC locations where they 'share' with a hotel.  All of the 500 series rooms are the Hyatt Hotel. (Owned by Hyatt).  100-400 series rooms are HRC which are 'managed' owned by Marriott VC.
> 
> The Hyatt Hotel rooms would give you the normal stay/points with Hyatt (World of Hyatt)
> 
> The timeshare would be Marriott but I don't believe they are giving Bonvoy points. I believe they are still giving WOH points.



Yes,  but Marriott VC "owns"   *the HV Global Group. Inc. * * Which  is the company that actually has the  management contracts to operate  the Hyatt Residence Club system at each resort and * *not Marriott VC.  *

Marriott owns the company ( *HV GLOBAL GROUP, INC.*)  that is managing the Hyatt RC resorts.    And *HV GLOBAL GROUP. INC.* has a management contract with the Homeowners Association of each Club and collects a fee of 15% or more of the budget of the clubs as its compensation.   Also the Home owners associations of any of the HRC Clubs could vote to disassociate their property from the Hyatt Residence Club if they so desire.  But the new "points trust " HPP system might complicate that ability - depending on how many Time Share interest Hyatt GLOBAL GROUP owns at each club.  i.e. they would control the vote ).   As an example, such as  several Ritz Carlton Clubs have done in the past,  breaking away from their association with the Ritz Carlton Clubs ( Of which Marriott probably has a interest in.  Right ?

So, would not the time share section at Highlands then be "Hyatt" as far as operations go and  NOT a Marriott ?    YES  I would say.    I believe / understand that  if I stayed at the Highlands Inn on a HRC reservation as an owner or   even as an exchange, or even as a rental through the Hyatt hotel system,  I would receive No World of Hyatt night stay status credit's,  but if I spent any money for extra's I would get* World of Hyatt *points , and Chase Hyatt CC points also, but only for incidental purchases.  Just like I do at any Hyatt residence club that has an on property restaurants etc.  such as Coconut Plantation or Wild Oak Ranch etc...  *BUT I would receive NO credits for night stays with the  Hyatt Hotel "World of Hyatt"  status system.  NONE at all.  *

FYI See Below:

_*"© 2021 HV Global Group, Inc. independently owns and manages the Hyatt Residence Club program and uses the Hyatt Vacation Ownership name and other Hyatt names and marks under license from an affiliate of Hyatt Hotels Corporation. The right to use the Hyatt names and marks shall cease if such license expires or is revoked or terminated. Hyatt Hotels Corporation and its affiliates make no representations, warranties, or guaranties with respect to the Hyatt Residence Club program or products. HV Global Group, Inc. is not an affiliate of Hyatt Hotels Corporation."    coming directly from:  * the home page of the Hyatt Residence Club on-line reservation system._


----------



## PerryKing (May 12, 2021)

socaltimeshare said:


> Read here -https://help.hyatt.com/en/hyatt-terms/world-of-hyatt-terms.html#/IIA
> 
> You don't get points on ineligible stays, which includes "any night stayed at a Hyatt Residence Club resort pursuant to a Member’s Hyatt Residence Club ownership interest".  When I stayed at Maui on the Access package prior to becoming an owner, I didn't get points for that rate as it is considered an "ineligible, discounted rate".  If you book on the Hyatt website and paid the normal rate to stay at HRC Maui without using the owner discount code, though, it would be an eligible rate.
> 
> When you check-in, it is still worth providing your Hyatt # to the front desk.  This is because per the link above, "When staying at a Hyatt Residence Club resort, a Member can earn points for Eligible Incidental Charges incurred at a nearby Hyatt location when charged back to the Member’s guest folio."  For instance, earn points for spend at the nearby Hyatt Residence Maui charged back to my HRC room, even though I was on an ineligible Access stay rate.


*You have it all correct, and succinctly so !   Thank You !

  You can also use your  Hyatt Chase CC to pay those incidental fees at the clubs and also your reservation fees and guest fees etc. on the HRC residence club on line reservation system and get W of H 4X points from Chase and additional bonus points from Word of Hyatt for spending money at Hyatt via the card  (maybe as much as 5X points).  That's why I went and got a Hyatt Chase Credit Card  a few months ago and I should have done it 20 years ago (If it existed - but but didn't...  but I should have done it a few years ago anyway, since I have been so heavily invested in Hyatt products anyway ) *


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (May 12, 2021)

PerryKing said:


> Maybe the actual hotel stay part. Meaning you purchased it through Hyatt Hotels .com I’m guessing. . But not the TS part. And probably not even the stay through the rental of the timeshare through Hyatt hotel web site or reservations.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes we stayed at Pinon point with hyatt hotel points and it counted. When we use our club points it does not


----------



## socaltimeshare (Jan 10, 2022)

PerryKing said:


> get W of H 4X points from Chase and additional bonus points from Word of Hyatt for spending money at Hyatt via the card (maybe as much as 5X points)



You get 5 base points per eligible spend just for providing your World of Hyatt membership at check-in (free for anyone to join).  Again, HRC maintenance fees and taxes don't count but incidentals during a stay like food purchases would.  This is true regardless of your tier with the Hyatt program (from base Member to Globalist).  Starting with the 2nd tier (Discoverist), you get bonus points on base points earned.  10% for Discoverist, 20% for Explorist, 30% for Globalist.  So basically a Discoverist would get 5.5 points per dollar, Explorist 6 points, and Globalist 6.5 points.   If you get the Hyatt credit card, you are automatically a Discoverist.  This and the free Category 1-4 hotel night annually is enough reason to get the Hyatt card and pay the $95 Annual Fee.  Once you are a Discoverist, you can link your Hyatt Account with AA, and start earning Hyatt points with American flights (in addition to the usual AA points earned).

The next choice is how to pay the folio at checkout.  If you pay with the Hyatt credit card, you get 4 Hyatt points per dollar (so this is why the card is sometimes advertised as 9 points per dollar for Hyatt spend --- it's 5 base for the Hotel stay + 4 extra for paying with the Hyatt credit card.  Or you might pay with another travel card, such as the Chase Sapphire Reserve, which would net the 5 base Hyatt points + 3 Ultimate Reward points.  Some might consider those 3 Ultimate Reward points more valuable and flexible than netting an additional 4 Hyatt hotel points.

If you pay with the Hyatt credit card, those 4 points will post automatically as it goes through the credit card.  For the other points you may need to call World of Hyatt customer service to get them to post (after waiting at least 10 days after checkout).  My understanding is that the HRC / Hyatt hotel systems are different and this is why HRC points may not post without contacting Hyatt, even if people have provided their membership number at checkin.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 10, 2022)

Our stays at residence clubswith hotel pts gets credit but not using our time share


----------



## hcarman (Jan 10, 2022)

When you stay at a Marriott Vacation Club on an owners week or using Destination Club points you get Bonvoy stay credit.  In other words, it counts toward your total nights stayed.  You also receive bonus points at check in if you are elite.  And Bonvoy points for any incidentals.   This is even though Marriott Vacation Club is a separate company from Marriott hotel chain.  With Hyatt if staying for owners week or on Portfolio you get no stay credit with Hyatt for their World of Hyatt Rewards program - this was the case even before Marriott bought the residence clubs.  You are supposed to get World of Hyatt points for incidentals charged to room yet we almost never get points despite having our number on the reservation - takes a whole lot of follow up.  It is not a smooth program like Marriott Bonvoy has usually been.  The sales office is really the only opportunity to get your World of Hyatt points during a residence club owners stay,


----------



## socaltimeshare (Jan 10, 2022)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Our stays at residence clubswith hotel pts gets credit but not using our time share


Have you ever tried calling World of Hyatt to request missing points?  Even on a HRPP or CUP stay, you are still eligible to earn points on incidentals....



hcarman said:


> You are supposed to get World of Hyatt points for incidentals charged to room yet we almost never get points despite having our number on the reservation - takes a whole lot of follow up



This.  Yes, it won't post automatically due to differences in the Hyatt and HRC computer systems.  You do need to call World of Hyatt (and wait at least 10 days after checkout before making the call).


----------



## hcarman (Jan 10, 2022)

socaltimeshare said:


> Have you ever tried calling World of Hyatt to request missing points?  Even on a HRPP or CUP stay, you are still eligible to earn points on incidentals....
> 
> 
> 
> This.  Yes, it won't post automatically due to differences in the Hyatt and HRC computer systems.  You do need to call World of Hyatt (and wait at least 10 days after checkout before making the call).


I would guess most owners are not even aware of this - just assume they are getting Hyatt points.  Not sure why Marriott Vacation Club can make it work with Marriott hotels so smoothly - they also have different computer systems.  I have found even when I call in to Hyatt you still have a good chance of getting an agent that swears you don't get points for incidentals at residence clubs.  I have literally had to send them their own rules before with the part about expenditures at Hyatt restaurants highlighted.


----------



## socaltimeshare (Jan 10, 2022)

hcarman said:


> I have literally had to send them their own rules before with the part about expenditures at Hyatt restaurants highlighted.



For others, here is the key language highlighted, from https://help.hyatt.com/en/hyatt-terms/world-of-hyatt-terms.html#/IA


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 4, 2022)

socaltimeshare said:


> You get 5 base points per eligible spend just for providing your World of Hyatt membership at check-in (free for anyone to join).  Again, HRC maintenance fees and taxes don't count but incidentals during a stay like food purchases would.  This is true regardless of your tier with the Hyatt program (from base Member to Globalist).  Starting with the 2nd tier (Discoverist), you get bonus points on base points earned.  10% for Discoverist, 20% for Explorist, 30% for Globalist.  So basically a Discoverist would get 5.5 points per dollar, Explorist 6 points, and Globalist 6.5 points.   If you get the Hyatt credit card, you are automatically a Discoverist.  This and the free Category 1-4 hotel night annually is enough reason to get the Hyatt card and pay the $95 Annual Fee.  Once you are a Discoverist, you can link your Hyatt Account with AA, and start earning Hyatt points with American flights (in addition to the usual AA points earned).
> 
> The next choice is how to pay the folio at checkout.  If you pay with the Hyatt credit card, you get 4 Hyatt points per dollar (so this is why the card is sometimes advertised as 9 points per dollar for Hyatt spend --- it's 5 base for the Hotel stay + 4 extra for paying with the Hyatt credit card.  Or you might pay with another travel card, such as the Chase Sapphire Reserve, which would net the 5 base Hyatt points + 3 Ultimate Reward points.  Some might consider those 3 Ultimate Reward points more valuable and flexible than netting an additional 4 Hyatt hotel points.
> 
> If you pay with the Hyatt credit card, those 4 points will post automatically as it goes through the credit card.  For the other points you may need to call World of Hyatt customer service to get them to post (after waiting at least 10 days after checkout).  My understanding is that the HRC / Hyatt hotel systems are different and this is why HRC points may not post without contacting Hyatt, even if people have provided their membership number at checkin.



I would like to confirm my understanding of the rules after reading this post and others in this thread. We are HRC owners and I just ordered the Hyatt Visa card. Am I correct in understanding that maintenance fees do not qualify for points if paid with the card? However, paying the "incidental fees" for reservations, cleaning, etc. are eligible for points if paid with the card either online or at the resort?

That would be disappointing regarding the MF's as others have noted that Marriott does award points for paying MF's with their cards. But, the other benefits of the Hyatt card are worth paying the annual fee.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## socaltimeshare (Aug 4, 2022)

You do get 4X points when paying MFs with the WOH card.  The quote above was in reference to the HRC folio at checkout.  You won't see the MF on your folio at checkout, thus they won't earn the base 5 WOH points/dollar for MFs paid when physically staying at the HRC.  Nor is the stay counted as nights towards status.  But, any incidentals you charge to the room will earn the base 5 WOH/dollar.  With the WOH card and it's granting of Discoverist and thus 10% bonus on eligible spending, you are looking at a minimum of 9.5 points/dollar on all incidentals (5 base + .5 bonus + 4 for paying with WOH card).


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 4, 2022)

socaltimeshare said:


> You do get 4X points when paying MFs with the WOH card.  The quote above was in reference to the HRC folio at checkout.  You won't see the MF on your folio at checkout, thus they won't earn the base 5 WOH points/dollar for MFs paid when physically staying at the HRC.  Nor is the stay counted as nights towards status.  But, any incidentals you charge to the room will earn the base 5 WOH/dollar.  With the WOH card and it's granting of Discoverist and thus 10% bonus on eligible spending, you are looking at a minimum of 9.5 points/dollar on all incidentals (5 base + .5 bonus + 4 for paying with WOH card).



Thanks for clarifying that. I clearly misunderstood.


----------



## GTLINZ (Aug 4, 2022)

I agree with Socialtime. I get extra WOH points thru my Hyatt card on any Hyatt charges on the card including MFs, reservation fees, GCs and money spent at a Hyatt resort.

Since I use points for an HRC reservation,  there is no money spent to tie to points for the booking itself. But I give them my WOH number at checkin and get WOH points thru my WOH membership on money spent at the resort - but the redemption seems to vary by expenditure type.


----------

